# Fullers Earthworks Music Video



## jeggintonfilms (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey all,

Recently Directed a music video for artist 'Theory 77' that was shot at Fullers Earth Works in Redhill, Surrey. What a fantastic location! Just be extremely careful (I would go as far to say don't go at all) as a large section of the site seems to be riddled with asbestos. I didn't find out til after the location recce.

Here it is: [ame]http://vimeo.com/29226541[/ame]

Enjoy 

Jonty


www.jontyegginton.com
[email protected]
Twitter: @JontyEgginton


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, everything about that was fucking outstanding. 
Nice work.


----------



## jeggintonfilms (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Madaxe, appreciated.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

Completely off topic of exploring.... but that is shot so well! The shots from above work so well, must have taken bloody ages! How many takes did it take?


----------



## jeggintonfilms (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey UrbanX, the whole shoot lasted just 4 hours at the earthworks location and most shots were done in one take. For the turntable scratching shots we borrowed a church from a friend, sounds odd I know.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2011)

That's insane. I was on the wong end of a camera for a music video a few years ago at aderelict location. 
It cost us a fortune, and was 2 weeks filming (around 400 takes). Don't ask me what it's like, I still havent seen it. 

Moral of the story is, you should turn your hand to making exploring videos.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 21, 2011)

That is so well made!

Loved it


----------



## jeggintonfilms (Sep 21, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it Em_UK, thanks for watching.


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 21, 2011)

Quality!

One day I'll get round to make an intended video from footage I shot there about 3 years ago! Shaky hand cam rather the more polished experience of yours!


----------



## tattooed (Sep 22, 2011)

*Fantastic!!!!*

That video is F*****g awesome  I have recently done a documentary photoshoot of my friends metal band video getting made in a warehouse.......... 8 hours of filming for a 4 minute video! It was very interesting to see though


----------



## Theory77 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Redhill Fullers Earth Works - excellent music video!!!*

...And when I say "Excellent" I'm referring to the video not my track here - I'm not quite that arrogant yet! You can decide on that one. Just sharing the views....

So yeah I took a trip here a little while back with another guy to shoot this thing (www.jontyegginton.com by the way - super nice dude and pretty talented as you can see. He makes me look less ugly so hire him).

It's pretty insane in there - the ladders are sawn off and super sketchy but if you're careful you can get up high inside. It's all pretty awesome to be fair.
Plus there is some ridiculous (meaning bad) Graf in there to smile at. 

The turntable stuff was shot at another site - a convent! 

Anyhow - enjoy.
Grab me on Facebook if you like - www.facebook.com/theory.seventyseven
and follow my rambling nonsense here - www.theory77.blogspot.com

Many thanks for watching.
Mike.

Theory 77 - "Numb" Video at Redhill. Ping!


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2011)

He already posted it for you...


----------



## alex76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nicely done chaps well done and Theory77 you’re a talented chap and from a retired Dj nice scratching dude


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Sep 29, 2011)

hello again! you were filming this while we were filming daves trials video in there on the same day! it was a productive place that day for sure. i had a fairly hefty dose of camera envy.


----------



## jeggintonfilms (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey! 

Yeah you spooked us first of all. We'd just arrived and thought "ah great, security have spotted us" luckily we got the shoot wrapped up as we hoped. 

Hope you got some good results.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 7, 2011)

Vid and track are both gleaming. Hope to see and hear more soon!


----------



## chizyramone (Oct 7, 2011)

Cracking tune and vid, nice one!!!


----------



## jeggintonfilms (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. Do check out Theory 77's other music as well if you get a chance.


----------

